
Show HN: Singyeong, a metadata-oriented message bus - notamy
https://github.com/queer/singyeong
======
notamy
Hi HN :)

This has been a little side project of mine for a while, born out of an idea
discussed with a friend of mine ~2 years ago. It's mainly made to solve my own
wants / needs around message-sending without trying to hack them into
RabbitMQ, Kafka, Redis PubSub, etc. It's still a little alpha-quality, but
it's at the point where I feel confident showing it ^^

